# Are there any uses for the USB ports?



## jrod9707 (Sep 21, 2004)

Are there any uses for the usb ports that are on the DVR's? I have a RCA DVR80. Thanks guys.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

jrod9707 said:


> Are there any uses for the usb ports that are on the DVR's? I have a RCA DVR80. Thanks guys.


Only if you hack the boxes with unsupported software. There are various websites that will instruct you on doing it but you need to be very well versed in computer hardware and software, especially the Linux operating system.


----------



## jrod9707 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks


----------

